# New HD 6870 card - Issue. Please help



## warrior047 (Jun 28, 2011)

PFA my brand new config I bought yesterday:

i5 2500
Intel DH67BL
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
Corsair 1X4GB DDR3
Cooler Master Elite 430
Logitech MK200
BenQ G2222HDL
APC Back UPS 600
LG 22X
Seagate 1 TB 7200


I used ATI 6870 with latest driver installed. However i experience really annoying problems that my screen would suddenly freeze or black out and after a few seconds it'll respond again, but it will bring me out to my desktop and a message like "VPU Recover has reset your graphics accelerator as it was no longer responding to graphics driver commands". then ask me if i wanna report the issue to ATI etc..  Many a time there will be gray bars for a jilt of a sec across the screen when this happens when the monitor goes black, sometimes the monitor just stays black.

this card is brand new, can any expert please help me friends? I haven't installed any game and this happens when am just browsing or when I try to navigate within or even when idle! when I checked the GPU-Z, the highest recorded temp was 53c and the lowest was 45c.

Please help

PFA the below values i got from GPU-Z when issue occurred. These values alter everytime such issue comes. This might not be exact but more or less the same



 Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp. #1 [°C] , GPU Temp. #2 [°C] , GPU Temp. #3 [°C] , VDDC [V] ,

2011-06-28 07:09:30 ,              775.0   ,               1050.0   ,               46.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1034   ,            46.0   ,            41.0   ,            47.0   ,  1.100   ,

2011-06-28 07:10:31 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               45.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1031   ,            45.5   ,            40.0   ,            45.5   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 07:10:32 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               45.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1035   ,            45.0   ,            40.5   ,            45.5   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 07:10:33 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               49.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1014   ,            49.5   ,            46.0   ,            50.0   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:10:34 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               49.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1018   ,            49.5   ,            46.0   ,            50.5   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:12:57 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               52.0   ,          33   ,          0   ,          1038   ,            52.5   ,            49.5   ,            53.5   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:12:58 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               52.0   ,          33   ,          0   ,          1062   ,            53.0   ,            49.5   ,            53.0   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:12:59 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               52.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1070   ,            52.5   ,            49.5   ,            53.5   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:00 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               52.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1085   ,            53.0   ,            50.0   ,            54.0   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:01 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               53.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1092   ,            53.0   ,            50.0   ,            54.0   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:02 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               49.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1116   ,            49.0   ,            44.5   ,            50.0   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:03 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               53.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1080   ,            53.0   ,            50.0   ,            54.0   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:04 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               53.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1087   ,            53.0   ,            50.0   ,            54.0   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:05 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               53.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1088   ,            53.0   ,            50.5   ,            54.5   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:06 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               53.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1089   ,            53.0   ,            50.0   ,            54.5   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:07 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               53.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1090   ,            53.0   ,            50.5   ,            54.5   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 07:13:08 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               50.0   ,          34   ,          0   ,          1109   ,            50.5   ,            46.0   ,            51.0   ,  0.950   ,


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

Please post ur PSU make


----------



## jsjs (Jun 28, 2011)

What psu do you have?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

OP has Corsair GS600..


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> OP has Corsair GS600..



Yes please help.  When I uninstall the card, everything works fine which meant RAM is good.

Now this happens frequently. I have not done any overclocking. Am using sapphire HD 6870


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

Try running these & get back

FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net

Measure Computer Performance | wPrime Multithreaded Benchmark


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 28, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Try running these & get back
> 
> FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net
> 
> Measure Computer Performance | wPrime Multithreaded Benchmark



Sure, Thanks.

Meanwhile wanted to provide some info. The default resolution is 1920x1080 at 60 Hz. I put it to 1280x720 at 60 Hz. The system freezes but then after its fine. However this VPU error is coming up. I will get back with these benchmark results.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2011)

Underclock the GPU and try and probably you won't get the error. Probably the problem with the GPU with some faulty Vram location.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 28, 2011)

Seen lots of sapphire cards having similar problems. I had faced some issues with 6850 card. 

Easiest way out would be to get your card replaced (I got it done in 2 days though I had to upgrade to 6850 toxic)


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Underclock the GPU and try and probably you won't get the error. Probably the problem with the GPU with some faulty Vram location.



I have not over clocked it. This is as it came from them. How to underclock it? faulty VRAM? Please confirm as to how I can check it? Do you think this might be an issue with drivers as well?


----------



## macho84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Might be sometimes. Here you go

Open ccc the software interface catalyst. There AMD overdrive left side . Select that. In that it will diabled. you need click on the red lock to unlock it and agree some terms. once done you are good to go for changing things. 

Now gpu clock with stock freq say 900 will be there but it will have lowest say 600 to max frequency say 1450 would be there try go down to say 750 or less and see. 

I believe this should be with your smps. DO you have 600 watts or lesser. Post the exact spec of the smps also if possible pics.

Then let us know .


----------



## baccilus (Jun 28, 2011)

This could be a driver issue too. If everything fails I suggest you do a fresh install of Windows and then install the latest drivers. This issue happens sometimes with my card too.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 29, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Might be sometimes. Here you go
> 
> Open ccc the software interface catalyst. There AMD overdrive left side . Select that. In that it will diabled. you need click on the red lock to unlock it and agree some terms. once done you are good to go for changing things.
> 
> ...



SMPS is corsair GS600



baccilus said:


> This could be a driver issue too. If everything fails I suggest you do a fresh install of Windows and then install the latest drivers. This issue happens sometimes with my card too.



Thats what I thought. I have updated to the WHQL certified Mobo drivers as well as the ATI drivers. Its been an hr and I don't see that VPU Recover now yet! Earlier I had the latest drivers of graphic card without WHQL and also they were the original mobo drivers which were old.

Do you think this would have resolved it? I couldn't run burn-in test using furmark as I was little afraid! Will monitor for some time and if so, how long would it be better to confirm that card is good?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 29, 2011)

Run the test for 30 mins and u will be ok


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 29, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Run the test for 30 mins and u will be ok



What are the settings mate? I am afraid as I get a pop up that Use this at your OWN RISK as you might see some instability! Should I proceed or do u recommend any other benchmark software?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 29, 2011)

Dont worry Bro Run at the Default settings


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 30, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Dont worry Bro Run at the Default settings



Bro, I have ran this for around 7 min. The GPU load was 99% and the GPU temp went to 79-80 degrees. However I didn't see that VPU recover issue after updating all the components' drivers as updated previously. Hence I stopped it as I felt GPU was heating to a large extent.

I have another utility called "Video card stability test software" available. It also took the GPU load as 99% and the temp went to 72 degrees. I ran it for 40 min and nothing went wrong. But however I stopped it as I couldn't measure the performance or know the stats.

Pls let me know where can I know the stats after running such gpu benchmarks for a limited time or for how much time should we run?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

Hearing a lot of issues with AMD GPUs these days...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

I think ur card is faulty.Try to rma it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

i think ur card is ok if u can run these tests without any errors maybe the temp sensors are faulty Contact Sapphire  Open a support ticket in their site & ask them first about ur problem i dont think straightway sending ur card for RMA will solve the problem take the advice of the local reseller also if u bought from them


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

You have just bought the card if aditya infotech found any problem they will immediately give a new card.their service is very good.


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 1, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> i think ur card is ok if u can run these tests without any errors maybe the temp sensors are faulty Contact Sapphire  Open a support ticket in their site & ask them first about ur problem i dont think straightway sending ur card for RMA will solve the problem take the advice of the local reseller also if u bought from them



Mithun,
What are the maximum temp when GPU is under 99% load? At normal or zero load, the GPU is always between 45-50 degrees.

Do you still think my card is faulty? How can I measure it? I am not seeing any issues as of now. Will install mafia 2 and check.

Meanwhile, is there any way in furmark or 3D Mark to record the readings? Because Video card stability test ran for 40 min without any crashes. Should I again run furmark for more time? I heard in other post in forum that furmark has killed the cards by giving very high temp...Any ideal home user test suggested?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 1, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Mithun,
> What are the maximum temp when GPU is under 99% load? At normal or zero load, the GPU is always between 45-50 degrees.
> 
> Do you still think my card is faulty? How can I measure it? I am not seeing any issues as of now. Will install mafia 2 and check.
> ...



Max temperature Depends upon many factors i.e ur ambient, fabication of the Gpu,and the cooler used ithink the max for a modern day GPU is 100c i think going up to 75-80 while gaming will be fine if am right also this GPU tends to get very hot have a look at these

Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Review - Page 16 - Power, Temps, Conclusion
Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review
HEXUS.net - Review :: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 TOXIC graphics card review : Page - 11/15


If u can run the stability test for 40 mins without any artifacts or crashes  then ur GPU is perfectly ok go ahead & play games on it 

Also if u hesitate to run furmark u can try Unigine Heaven Benchmarks
Download | Unigine (advanced 3D engine for multi-platform games and virtual reality systems)

For recording u can use Print Screen & paste in Paint


----------

